# Feeding Platy Fry.



## simplykayla76 (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a 10 gallon platy tank that had 3 platy in it. 2 females and 1 male. Five days ago one of my female platy fish had 4 platy fry. I was able to rescue 3 and they are now living in a net breeder box hanging in my 10 gallon. 

I re homed the male because 1 i dont have room for babies and 2 he wouldnt stop chasing the females. ...i mean constant before it was every now and then.

So my question is....when feeding the fry in the net breeder box...how long should i let the crushed flakes float on top of the water? 

~I have been sprinkling crushed flakes and leaving them all day and then netting the leftovers and sprinkling new crushed flakes.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Leave the food with the babies for no more than a 1/2 hour. Other food you can try are Frozen Daphnia and Baby Brine Srimp. You can also use dry food like Micro Pellets and Algae Tablets. Many fish like to peck at Algae Tablets. Baby fishes need to be fed often but not very much at a time.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I give mine ten minutes, and a tiny tiny feeding. For three fry, a knifepoint of food twice a day will do fine. Throw in a plant or two so they can snack on micro-organisms between feedings.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I do nothing and just let the fry survive in the plants.

They do make a live bearer fry fish food which I used to use and it worked well. Finely ground for the fry.


my .02


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I used the fry food as well and the fry loved it. The grown platys would sit under the fry net and eat it out of the bottom, but every week, I had to scoop up all the babies and wash everything good. Normally, I'd just take one flake of food and scrape the back of my fingernail over it in my palm. It finely crushed it, and the babies did fine, but I also had a sprig of anacharis in there for them.


----------



## Copachick (Jun 7, 2011)

We've had a couple batches of fry in a breeder box before, and all we did was crush up flake food as fine as we could get it. Sprinkle some on the top (most of the time they knew when they were getting fed cause they'd all come right up and start eating) We didnt put in alot. By the time we got home from work the food was gone so we would give them another pinch. The first few times we had food left over on top, so by the end of the day we just took it out


----------

